# Star Wars Ewok, Hav Style



## Dive Girl (Apr 26, 2015)

My husband and two boys are avid Star Wars fans. We named our new Hav puppy Wicket, after their favorite Ewok. You can't get much closer than this ☺


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

PERFECT!

su amigo, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Adorable!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

hahaha...very sweet! Perfect match


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Love it!


----------



## MWilson (May 22, 2015)

That just may be the cutest thing ever. Love it!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

CUTE!!!


----------



## Sassy's Mom (Feb 4, 2015)

He's adorable and just love the name.

Nadine


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

Love the name!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

What a doll!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

That is the cutest little Ewok ever. The names is a perfect fit.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Wicket is so beautiful. He looks like a delightful family member!


----------

